# Master Sergeant Joshua L. Wheeler 1st SFOD-D



## Centermass (Oct 23, 2015)

FORT BRAGG, N.C. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 22, 2015) - Master Sgt. Joshua L. Wheeler, 39, assigned to Headquarters, U.S. Army Special Operations Command, Fort Bragg, North Carolina, was killed in action Oct. 22, while deployed in support of Operation Inherent Resolve.

Wheeler died from enemy gunfire while in combat near Hawijah, Iraq.

He was born Nov. 22, 1975, in Roland, Oklahoma, and graduated in 1994 from Muldrow High School in Muldrow, Oklahoma.

Wheeler entered the U.S. Army as an infantryman in May 1995, completing his initial entry training at Fort Benning, Ga. His first assignment was with Company C, 1st Battalion, 24th Infantry Regiment, Fort Lewis, Washington.

In February 1997, he transitioned to Company B, 2nd Battalion, 75th Ranger Regiment, Fort Lewis, Washington, where he served for over seven years as an infantryman, rifle team leader, squad leader, weapons squad leader, and anti-tank section leader, deploying three times in support of combat operations in Afghanistan and Iraq. Wheeler was assigned to U.S. Army Special Operations Command in 2004, and deployed 11 times in support of combat operations in Iraq and Afghanistan.

Rest easy Ranger.

Valhalla has you now Brother.

~S~



Link


----------



## The Accountant (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## Florida173 (Oct 23, 2015)

RIP


----------



## x SF med (Oct 23, 2015)

Blue skies MSG Wheeler, feast well in Valhalla.


----------



## Robal2pl (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest in peace.


----------



## DA SWO (Oct 23, 2015)

Calm winds and soft landing.
Those at the table in Valhalla will welcome you.


----------



## Grunt (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest In Peace, Warrior!


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 23, 2015)

Prayers out to all who mourn your loss,

LL


----------



## surgicalcric (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest in Peace Brother.


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest In God's Own Peace, Ranger.


----------



## policemedic (Oct 23, 2015)

RIP, warrior.


----------



## Jim Flagan (Oct 23, 2015)

RIP


----------



## Dame (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest easy.


----------



## CDG (Oct 23, 2015)

RIP MSG Wheeler.  Thank you for your service and sacrifice.


----------



## ZmanTX (Oct 23, 2015)

Rest in Peace MSG Wheeler.


----------



## DasBoot (Oct 23, 2015)

RIP Master Sergeant Wheeler. What a life.


----------



## amlove21 (Oct 24, 2015)

A Warriors death. 

On his feet, behind his rifle, with his men. 

Rest easy, MSG. We have it from here.


----------



## Scubadew (Oct 25, 2015)

Fair Winds and Following Seas, MSG.


----------



## HALO99 (Oct 25, 2015)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## 104TN (Oct 25, 2015)

RIP MSG. I hope that his family is able to find some comfort during this horrible time.


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 25, 2015)

RIP.


----------

